# First Foster



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

After some second and third thoughts by the terminally ill mommy I am supposed to go pick up my very first AMAR foster next Saturday. My heart is aching for little 3 year old Sophie and her mommy. The good news is that someone contacted AMAR looking for a rescue pup in my area on the same day! This family sounds so perfect for this sweet little girl. So why do I feel cheated? I was fully expecting to fall in love. And keep her for myself!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry you don't get to join the ranks of the Foster Failures! NMR has cently had a coupld of fluffs surrendered because their mommies were terminal as well - that to me is an incredible act to make sure their fur-babies are in good hands.

I'm glad little Sophie will be off to a good home!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry your disappointed but think of it as it was meant for Sophie to go to the home she is going to. I think the one that's for you isn't ready yet. Hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laura - well that was one quick foster! LOL. As hard as it is for you not to get this girl (and possibly keep her) it's the real joy of rescue to have her go to a loving home and have yours open for another foster who needs you. Will you get to do the home visit and check out the new parents for AMAR? You'll be such terrific foster parents one day soon. :chili::chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sorry it didnt happen. Yours Will Come Soon.*
*Great That You Will open your home & Heart Like This.*
*Good Luck and Many Thanks To people like you.*
*God Bless, Nickee**


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I just re-read that and realized just how selfish it sounded! I need a sarcasm font! I really was not disappointed in not being able to keep her, I was trying to be silly and funny. Guess I completely missed the mark and shouldn't attempt sarcasm with the written word unless I write sarcasm first!

Anyway, another wrench has been thrown into the plans with this. Sophie's mommy contacted me again yesterday. Now her grandson is upset with her for surrendering Sophie and he wants her! I think that is the best for Sophie as she will stay in the family and still get to visit her Mommy, and that will be good for her sick Mommy too. All I really want is what is best for Sophie.

My angst now is the family that I talked to Friday that wants her. They have sent me, no lie, five emails about her. She has even set up tentative plans to come to my house to pick her up, pending their approval! They just lost their senior Malt, how familiar this all sounds. They have been looking for a rescue Malt and either can't find one or are told it can't be adopted out of state. She contacted AMAR just to ask about our area and it just happened to be the day after Sophie's mom asked again to surrender her. It seemed meant to be. 

We don't get a lot of Malt rescue opportunities in this area, I know I have tried to have a foster twice now! I had to go four hours away to get Jasper. I am going to let this play out with Sophie's Mommy before I tell them that she is unavailable again, just to make sure, then I am going to do everything in my power to help them find a Maltese. Don't know if they are interested in two, but I will send them info on the bonded pair in SC.

Carl suggested that we paint Reesey (aka Cat Hole) white and give them him. Think they would notice that he is not a Malt but rather a 16 lb cat hole? (SARCASM!!!)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Laura - I was just going to suggest the pair in SC. Double the love!


----------

